# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как выглядит современная Беларусь глазами российского туриста?

## Irina

*Как выглядит современная Беларусь глазами российского туриста? Трасса Москва-Минск*

Так бывает, что не замечаешь близлежащую красоту. Летишь, подчас, двенадцать часов на самолете на другой континент, а посетить рядом расположенную страну, откуда родом частично твои предки, все недосуг. Не хватает времени.

А ведь несложно заехать в качестве обычного туриста и познакомиться поближе с братским народом и землей, на которой сей народ живет и трудится. Да, в той республике есть на что посмотреть, чему удивиться и о чем потолковать с рядовыми людьми.

Итак, мой рассказ – о современной Белоруссии. О ее людях, достопримечательностях, проблемах и успехах. О ее культуре и отношении к России. Об обаянии республики и ее болевых точках. Все, чем запомнилась современная Беларусь глазами российского туриста, я попробую изложить в путевых заметках. Я как турист исколесил не только столицу РБ (далее – Республика Беларусь), но и незаметные, потаенные ее уголки. Лубочной картины в описании страны в данном исследовании ждать не приходится, но я постараюсь быть объективным.

О состоянии государства во многом можно судить по ее дорогам. Что ж, садимся в автомобиль и следуем по трассе Москва-Минск. Тракт этот оставляет достаточно приятное впечатление, особенно на территории Беларуси. Из окон авто любуемся настоящим европейским стилем ландшафта – после того, как минуем границу со Смоленской областью. Белорусская часть трассы аккуратно очерчена свежими белыми полосами, причем не только посередине полотна, но и со стороны обочины. Развязки с прилегающими дорогами чистые, блестящие, как стекло. Машин очень мало, по сравнению с российскими федеральными направлениями, но сразу видно, что автомобилям ездить по этим дорогам комфортно.

Обращают на себя внимание дорожные знаки. Чистые, глянцевые, хорошо прорисованные. Почему-то никто их не выдергивает, не гнет, не корежит и даже, представьте себе, не пишет на их покрытии углем или маркером никаких, даже самых коротких непристойных слов! Создается впечатление, что жители Беларуси считают, что дорожные знаки нужны исключительно лишь для регулировки движения пешеходов и водителей, не более того! Аналогично знакам обеспечения безопасности движения необычны и уличные светофоры: плоские, как компьютерные мониторы. Мы привыкли к выпуклым, подобным кинескопным телевизорам, а тут прямо как плазменные панели на столбах висят и подмигивают красным, желтым и зеленым цветом.

Именно в Беларуси я увидел в массовом масштабе специальные дорожки для велосипедистов, на которых нанесен силуэт человека на двух колесах. Логотип велосипедиста шириной около метра, белой краской проведены линии, что с двух сторон четко очерчивают место для езды двухколесных аппаратов. Для ясности на велодорожке стрелками указано и направление движения любителей езды на велосипедах, чтобы они не сошлись ненароком в лобовой атаке. А рядом с извилистой змейкой велодорожки идет примерно двухметровая полоса для пешеходов, выложенная тротуарной плиткой.

Итак, имеется три полосы. Широкая – для пешеходов, две узкие – для велосипедистов. На полосе для пешеходов также нанесено изображение человечка, только не на колесах, а просто шагающего. Очень удобно и понятно. Так сделано, например, в некоторых частях пешеходной набережной основной реки Минска – Свислочь.

Отъезжая от Минска, турист видит из окна удивительно чистые поля и небольшие аккуратные посадки, типа «деревце к деревцу». Нет свалок с мусором. По всей видимости никто не бросает бутылки и окурки из окон автомобилей. Машин мало, едешь и качаешься слегка, как в люльке. Вокруг – зелень лугов. Глаз радуется красоте земли белорусской. Этого – не отнять. Хочется прямо остановиться и всех водителей спрашивать: «Вы что, обнаглели – такие дороги иметь?!» И при этом ковырять гвоздем асфальт, чтобы выбоин наделать. Ну, это я – так. Для гротеска.

Автомобильное движение в самом Минске вполне радует водителя. Серьезных пробок почти нет. Машин много, но как-то странно организованно их движение – они все время едут! Катят себе внаглую, друг другу не мешая. Автопарк состоит преимущественно из подержанных автомобилей иностранного производства. Нет такого обилия новых блестящих иномарок, как в Москве. А уж водители там совсем не от мира сего: переходишь дорогу как пешеход, а они останавливаются, пропускают. Ну, дела! Впрочем, и в России пешеходов стали пропускать много чаще.

Особенно приятно туристу в Минске не садиться за руль, а покататься на общественном транспорте.

В автобусах, троллейбусах, трамваях ездят по талончикам, которые нужно компостировать. Местные придумали, как можно экономить на этих талончиках: сей маленький листочек с цифрами следует поместить в компостер и вовсе не долбануть кулаком, как это у нас принято, а нежно, мягонько, почитай, кончиками подушечек пальца придавить кнопку компостера, как бы лаская талончик. То есть не пробивать дырищи мощным ударом! И тогда получится, что вроде бы талончик прокомпостирован, но при этом – цел, и он, значится, может быть использован вторично. Я так один раз решил попробовать. Тестировать народное «ноу-хау». Эх, нежности в руках не хватило – продырявил билет Минтранса столицы РБ основательно, как и полагается. Повторить креативность местных умельцев я не смог.

Все остановки в общественном транспорте объявляются на белорусском языке. В метро, автобусах, троллейбусах, трамваях. Чего там произносит диктор? Я – гость, и честно скажу, что практически ничего не понимал. Что-то такое мягко-мелодичное объявляют, а что – непонятно. Местный диалект. Как-то я сел в маршрутку в Минске, что идет мимо стелы «Минск – город герой» в центр. Спрашиваю у водителя: «До метро идет?» А он мне вопросом на вопрос: «До какого?»

Что за дурная привычка! Я ему говорю: «До такого, где поезда ездят». Мне-то все равно, до какой станции. Там ветки подземки короткие, мигом из одного конца города в другой попадешь. Хорошо, что пассажиры-то говорят вокруг на русском! Помогли мне минчане. Одна девушка сказала водителю: «Остановите у метро Кали Ласка!» Я обрадовался, говорю шоферу: «И мне у метро Кали Ласка!». Сидят девушки – смеются, бабушка – смеется, даже шофер хихикнул. Девушка гостеприимно пояснила мне, что «кали ласка» – по-белорусски «пожалуйста», а вовсе не название станции метро. В общем, в белорусском общественном транспорте можно весело провести время.

В метро города Минска всего две линии: красная да синяя. Даже если захочешь – не заблудишься, и функционирует единственный переход с одной линии на другую. А еще на станциях висят большие широкоформатные телевизоры, которые транслируют музыкальные клипы и рекламу. Один раз я даже пропустил поезд, который, к слову, ходит раз в 5-7 минут, заглядевшись на убойный клип английской поп-группы. Поезда в метро Минска короткие – всего пять вагонов, но их длины вроде бы покамест хватает. Жетоны в метро пластмассовые. Раньше подобные были в Москве.

Непонятно, почему в метро Минска не живут и не ездят бомжи. Я даже спрашивал у минчан, как им удалось выкурить их из подземки, но они как будто меня не понимали. В Московском метрополитене, если доведется проехать, почти всегда наткнешься на товарища, вокруг которого нет публики, по которому и с которого, прыгают блохи прямехонько на отдаленных пассажиров. А запах... В Минске подобной экзотики нет.

----------

